# what should i do first thing in the morning?



## tofu20 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Guys and Girls

we recently adopted two GSD's (they are around a year and 6 months to 2 years old) and I really want to minimize the risk of bloating as much as I can.

now when i wake up in the morning (around 6), should i take them out for a short walk on our street and then let them drink water , after that wait 30 mins to an hour and let them eat OR should i let them drink water first , then go for a short walk, and when they come back, let them drink again and wait 30 mins to eat.

Thanks


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm a noob at this stuff but i think you might be over thinking things. i just make sure they don't drink a lot of water within a half hour of eating and don't rough play or run like lunatics for an hour after eating. you can walk them first, water them first, feed them first, whatever fits your schedule. as long as they don't get a lot of water or movement just after eating you'll be fine.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

First thing in the morning, I would let the the dogs out if you have a fenced in backyard or walk them for a short while if you don't so they can potty. Then as Scarfish recommended, do what best fits your schedule. I have to say that I leave water out all the time, feed 3 times a day, and the strenuous exercise isn't until an hour after eating.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what you feed is as important as the dogs activity level before or after meals. Choosing a food that doesn't swell up, one that has no fillers or a raw diet will help reduce the risk of bloating. Though certain lines may be more vulnerable(if there is history in the pedigrees)
I feed raw, let the dogs out around 7 am and feed around 8 am, they usually settle and don't play anyway after eating breakfast. I feed again around 6-7pm and try to limit the activity after they eat, though they are trotting around the yard usually after dinner...I keep my dogs as lean and muscled as possible. 
My first GSD died of bloat at 11 yrs of age. No time to get him vet attention.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Phoey.
1 feed consistent type of food. Change to a new one gradually and infrequently
2 have free access to water
3 if either dog is intense, be aware of anything that raises the intensity level (I used deer repellant on some bulbs to discourage the squirrels - my dog laid down on that spot - planted herself - and I had to almost pry her off of it.)
4 if either dog is especially deep chested, that dog may be more prone to bloat

Don't go crazy with excersice directly after eating but there really is no need to wait an eternity to train or go for walks. 

Know the symptoms of bloat - and know too that there's variation. There was a thick muccousy vomit with bubbles when my dog was bloating. I didn't recognize it as a symptom until I went to guide her outside and felt her gut (long coated dog.)

Keep some symythicone (gas X) on hand. The best stuff I've found to administer is the liquid with a dropper meant for infants.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why the phoey comment, was that aimed at my post?
FWIW many people use food as their training bait. The dog only eats when it is working, either tracking or training. Never seems to be an issue with bloating.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I usually let all of them out in the morning when I get up first . 20 minutes later they eat, then 20 minutes later I let them out individually, so there is no major activity. Free access to water. If they are exercising hard I give ice cubes, it seems to work and they aren't gulping down water and air. I only feed mine once a day(morning) in the summer. I resume twice a day as it gets colder and they aren't running around all the time. They get the same amount whether it's once or twice a day.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Water is free, food is earned. But the absolute first thing to do in mornings is to brush teeth.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

onyx'girl said:


> Why the phoey comment, was that aimed at my post?
> FWIW many people use food as their training bait. The dog only eats when it is working, either tracking or training. Never seems to be an issue with bloating.


Wasn't aimed at your post. Was aimed at the whole no excersice thing. 

I've noticed this board has begun to devolve into "why my post" rather often but when one steps back it can be seen that the response is to the thread in general and not a specific post unless that post is quoted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ok...you weren't clear on the 'phoey' comment in your post.


----------

